
Show HN: Identibyte – Identify disposable and free emails in your forms - creichert
https://identibyte.com
======
CodyReichert
Hey all! We created Identibyte because it seems like every time we build a new
product, we have to add a little code to make sure we're handling disposable
email address accounts.

I love disposable emails, and I think it's great people use them to try out a
service. We want to help companies (and anyone running a site with a signup
form really), manage these better.

A lot of times users signing up with disposable emails don't need the time and
attention that other users do - they just want to try out the product with
little interruption. We encourage that!

Identibyte aims to helps the companies manage these accounts better. By
pointing out information like this, you can focus your resources on the users
who WANT and NEED it - instead of spreading everything evenly.

We've implemented this in our products by deleting disposable accounts after a
certain time of inactivity. This helps us, and doesn't block people who just
want to try out a product! Users who like the product almost always change
their email to a real one.

I'd love to hear if this is something you would do, as opposed to completely
blocking these signups?

